# solar kit



## moore_farm (Jan 11, 2006)

Is there a kit that I can buy cheap to power a light bulb for about 8 hours everday.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Just a guess---but in my opinion you so far have too many variables involved.

What sized wattage of light bulb? Larger wattage, compact fluorescent, LED lighting, etc. 12 volt or through an inverter?

At which 8 hours will the bulb be lit? During daylight when the sun is shining, or at night so that battery storage is needed?

What is your climate and sun fall factor, i.e. how many hours per day can you expect to receive sunshine in your locale to power a solar panel?

A solar sales company should be able to fix you right up with the correct components you need, but a kit---um maybe not.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

*Cheap* . . . .????

How much is cheap . . ??


china cheap . . ?? . . . .equals crap.

what size light bulb . . . . . for reading . . ??

BUT

Yes you can . . . . .Go get a LED *flashlight* . . .for 6 bucks.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Ben,
May we ask what you need the light for? There are small LED-battery solar lights (China) for sidewalks. Could be re-wired for night light use and combine the panels and batteries from two units for a longer run time.

Depends on what you want to use it for, available daylight, how much you want to spend, etc. :shrug:


----------



## moore_farm (Jan 11, 2006)

The light will be used for my quail.
Its going to be just a cheap bulb from walmart.
I have 120 bucks to spend on this project.
Light will be used at night to extend there daylight.
I would guess we get about 9-11 hour of sunlight


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Ben,
Horror Fright sells a solar light kit for sheds and outbuildings. Would something like that work? Mabe increase battery capacity.

Item#95573-1vga Hook two together, on a timer??

If it doesn't work for you, return it.

Of course, sunlight availability is a consideration. Location, shading,etc.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

there is a 45 watt solar system at Harbor freight too... comes with 2 5watt 12v cfl's and a charge controller which should be replaced with anything better... add 1 or 2 deep cycle or even old car batteries and youll be golden! but it is $199


----------

